# Which motherboard has the best available onboard graphics card



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

Guys I want to buy a motherboard which supports Core 2 Duo, DDR2 667MHz, onboard graphics card which is Dx10 Compatible (like Intel's DG965RY have GMA X3000)


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

INTEL D965RY Rs6600


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> INTEL D965RY Rs6600


Thanx man. What is the price of the Asus Striker Extreme


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

its about
450$
Rs.20,000


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

Is Intel's GMA X3000 a good graphics card. As per my knowledge Intel is a poor vendor of onboard graphics card.

Is Intel's GMA X3000 better than ATi's x200 onboard graphics card which is in D101GGC *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon4.gif


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

abhipal said:
			
		

> Is Intel's GMA X3000 a good graphics card. As per my knowledge Intel is a poor vendor of onboard graphics card.
> 
> Is Intel's GMA X3000 better than ATi's x200 onboard graphics card which is in D101GGC *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon4.gif


go for a ATI or Nvidia graphic card


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> go for a ATI or Nvidia graphic card


Yes I will definitely go for ATI or Nvidia graphic card. New Dx10 graphics cards are coming near June this year so till then I want some onboard graphics card.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 16, 2007)

what is your budget?


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> what is your budget?


My budget is 20000/-. I was going for 7950GT. But now I will wait for Dx10 Graphics card *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

Intel's GMA X3000 is better but not that good. I have used it on Intel 946, a useless motherboard as layout is concerned. It is nly vista ready onboard graphics. Intel is bad performer in this field. Ofcourse ATi's X200 is feel still superior.  

The cost of D101GGC board increased like anything just due to ATI's onboard graphics. I bought it for arround 3000+ or so and now it is near 4000. It chased even Geforce, standalone graphic cards in FX 5 & PCIE 6200 series. 

Thus onboard graphics from ATI are trustworthy.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 16, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Intel's GMA X3000 is better but not that good. I have used it on Intel 946, a useless motherboard as layout is concerned. It is nly vista ready onboard graphics. Intel is bad performer in this field. Ofcourse ATi's X200 is feel still superior.
> 
> The cost of D101GGC board increased like anything just due to ATI's onboard graphics. I bought it for arround 3000+ or so and now it is near 4000. It chased even Geforce, standalone graphic cards in FX 5 & PCIE 6200 series.
> 
> Thus onboard graphics from ATI are trustworthy.


Are there any mother boards available having onboard graphics better than ATI x200 in 965 series which supports Core  Duo, DDR2 667 MHz


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

abhipal said:
			
		

> Are there any mother boards available having onboard graphics better than ATI x200 in 965 series which supports Core  Duo, DDR2 667 MHz



Even I am looking for one like that. I doubt whether available for intel platform, For AMD, there are plenty such MBs based on ATI & NV chipsets. MSI has some nice motherboards.

I was looking far such motherboard from MSI with onboard graphics, 965 chipset. There is one 965 Neo for arround 6000 but without onboard graphics. This is the one recommended to me by Digit Test Center today, when I spoke to them. This is in cheaper range and good motherboard for those who can not afford to have Asus P5B Deluxe & MSI 965 Platinum. 

When I spoke to MSI at Delhi, they informed me that there is one more board from MSI in 965 with onboard graphics & WiFi for Rs 9000, this is costly. Moreover I forgot to ask, whether onboard is GMA 3000 or something from ATI?

I don't think at present, there is any motherboard in market for Intel platform with onboard graphics as well as good performance & features and that all too at affordable cost. I am not considering Intel original motherbords at all. Only the good one was D101GCC with ATI graphics onbaord.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 16, 2007)

Ati X200 can beat intel 3000 anyday


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

MSI RS482m2il with X200se GPU ONBOARD and ASUS M2N series which have 6200 onboard


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> MSI RS482m2il with X200se GPU ONBOARD and ASUS M2N series which have 6200 onboard



Is this [MSI RS482m2il with X200se GPU ONBOARD] for Intel platform and based on 965, i.e support for core 2 duo, DDR2 etc. Any idea of probable cost. Is this board new? Ok let me check the MSI site.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS AMD BOARD and for intel x1300se based board is coming its about 4500/-
visit : www.msi-india.com

and see there in products.. thet are having core2duo and quad core support tirh DDR2 1 ghz support


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> ITS AMD BOARD and for intel x1300se based board is coming its about 4500/-
> visit : www.msi-india.com
> 
> This is my most frequently visited site. i could not find it anywhere? Coming when? Do you think will it be so cheap at 4500?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

yes surely it will be very cheap coz Microsoft has got its drivers for WHQL certificates and i think will come in FEB to market...

as know from the dealers in delhi


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yes surely it will be very cheap coz Microsoft has got its drivers for WHQL certificates and i think will come in FEB to market...
> 
> as know from the dealers in delhi



My request, as soon as you have any information on this please post it as separate thread in hardwares. Looking forward to this board, if I can wait till Feb


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok Surely I Will


----------



## abhipal (Jan 17, 2007)

Ya please do post the information. We intel users need it badly.


----------



## montylee (Jan 17, 2007)

I have DG965RY + Core 2 Duo E6300.
Currently ATI X200 > X3000 but that's purely because of the poor G965 chipset drivers.
With newer drivers about to be released (Version 14.26) the performance would be better than ATI X200. Version 14.26 will add full Hardware support for Pixel Shaders and would be DirectX 9.0C compliant.

I am waiting for the drivers...

The current performance is also OK. I can run Half-Life 2, Far Cry etc. on low settings.

3D Xgl Desktop on GNU/Linux works like a charm with no slowdown...

So, X3000 is not that bad... and with newer drivers it would get better.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 17, 2007)

montylee said:
			
		

> I have DG965RY + Core 2 Duo E6300.
> Currently ATI X200 > X3000 but that's purely because of the poor G965 chipset drivers.
> With newer drivers about to be released (Version 14.26) the performance would be better than ATI X200. Version 14.26 will add full Hardware support for Pixel Shaders and would be DirectX 9.0C compliant.
> 
> ...



Thanx friend. I was relieved to hear that. Thanx very much


----------



## assasin (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the mobo with best onboard gfx for C2D will be nVidia 680i SLi.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 17, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> I think the mobo with best onboard gfx for C2D will be nVidia 680i SLi.


Where is it written that this motherboard have onboard graphics card.  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon4.gif


----------



## montylee (Jan 17, 2007)

yup Nvidia 680i SLI doesn't have onboard.


----------



## abhipal (Jan 17, 2007)

montylee said:
			
		

> yup Nvidia 680i SLI doesn't have onboard.



Thats the point. I didn't saw onboard graphics card written.
__________


			
				assasin said:
			
		

> I think the mobo with best onboard gfx for C2D will be nVidia 680i SLi.



So how come he saw onboard graphics card written.


----------



## Jaas (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi friends?
well canu help me ?
i wanna to buy a pc which motherboard should i buy???


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 14, 2007)

NO good SLI moterboard have onboard display.


----------



## prashantbhat25 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

I am planning on buying an Asus motherboard. I was thinking of P5B or P5B-V. 
I checked the Asus site. It says P5B has P965 Chipset and P5B-V has G965. What is the difference between these two chipsets. 
I know that P5B can be  overclocked, but what about P5B-V? The P5B-V specs on Asus website shows that it can be overclocked. I was thinking about buying P5B-V board for time being till I can save enough money for better Graphics card (Dx10). If I buy P5B then I'll have to shell out at least 2.5k for a decent graphics card. Can anybody advice me on whether to go for P5B or P5B-V?

BTW I have already purchased C2D E6600.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

if u want to get a g965 based mobo then get
1.gigabyte ga 965 ds3
or a intel dg965ry


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 14, 2007)

if you want some Awesome *7.1 Channel Experience* get *DG965WH*, i tested it today, MAAAN its just AWESOME, watched TopGun (movie), whoooow, it was a one of a kind Experience

the Jet sound  goin round & round, add Dolby  Home Theatre (which is also present on this m/b) to It & you got a helluva of Entertainment PC.


----------



## Gaurav (Feb 14, 2007)

buy gigabyte mainboard, the all solid capacitors design will definitely benefit you in the long run..... also the ga-965g-ds3 is a good choice, it is also a good overclocker of c2d proccys


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi,

does intel 946 GZ supports DX10 graphics ... it has GMA 3000


----------

